# Ladies who like to boat Clear Creek?



## Strider

*Clear Creek*

H20bug,
I just saw the Betty Buzz forum and yeah, I'd like to get a group of gals to paddle Clear Creek this spring. Let's see if we can make it happen!
Kim


----------



## WW Lush

I would definately be in for a Clear Creek group- sounds great! Definately looking for other women to paddle with!


----------



## CUkayakGirl

I love upper clear creek it is awesome, I'd do that run anytime.
Lawson hole is amaizing as well. 
Come spring we should all meet up.


----------



## H2Obug

Well, looks like there's some interest! Great! Let's get in touch in the spring and we'll boat. I also love Upper Clear Creek and would love to learn some great tricks in the Lawson hole. If you're interested, just PM me and I'll put together an email list and I will email everyone in the spring when the H2O starts running. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## lmaciag

I'd be up for Clear Creek in the spring. It was a bit much for me this year in the little playboat, but planning on getting something a bigger for the likes of CC (and improving my ability)... that is if you don't mind a CC newbie tagging along... :roll: 

Laurie


----------



## ktkayaks

*Sounds like fun...*

Count me in... Im a Co Springs paddler... but am looking to step things up and got to do Clear Crk for the first time this fall...paddling with some gals would be a fun thing... Hey Kim (Strider)... Katy Fitz


----------



## zanne41

Hi I just moved to this state I've been here about a month, I love to whitewater kayak and would enjoy boating this spring. My questions are where about is Clear creek? What class of whitewater are we talking about? I have a dagger RPM. My roll is NOT bomb proof. My desire is.


----------



## COUNT

Clear Creek (the sections I'm pretty sure we're talking about here) has a number of sections running from Lawson to Golden. At varying levels, Dumont, Upper, or Lower Clear Creek would be the first sections you would do but I would probably make sure you are comfortable with your roll and maneuvering before you hop on any of these. If are looking for something a little easier but still want to get on Clear Creek, I'd recommend going from Tunnel 1 through the Golden playpark. Best of luck.

COUNT


----------



## Jenna1

I would love to join you also on clear creek sometime! Keep me in the loop...

Jen


----------



## outdoor chica

This sounds great, I need some more people to boat with. A girls group would be fun, and I'd love to get out and try some new rivers. I've never done CC, so please keep me informed as well!


----------



## H2Obug

Hi gals, 
I agree with COUNT - you definately want to have a bombproof roll - it wouldn't be fun to take a swim (or to be upside down for that matter), because the rocks are really sharp. You also want to be in control - this isn't a run for new boaters. I would say that the sections from Lawson to Tunnel 1 are class IV - kinda creeky. Would you guys agree?


----------



## COUNT

I would agree. Lower Clear Creek has some technical spots and there are a lot of rocks in funny places that tend to mess with boaters who aren't really good at picking out the sleepers (Tenmile honed that skill for me). Upper is a little more technical but has a lot fewer FU rocks (but a couple more precipitous drops) and the best line is more likely to be where it appears to be, unlike the Lower. Lawson to Kermits has lots of fun technical paddling that offers a million different lines and approaches. I'm looking forward to seeing a few more ladies on the river this spring .

COUNT


----------



## WW Lush

I agree. I love the Dumont section. At higher water it is definately pushy and creeky style. A blast if you are solid. Not so much fun if you are not ready for it- A friend of mine got out after the first mile this year as he rolled about 5 times in the first section. Bonus is that it is roadside so getting out is an option. As the water comes down it gets less pushy but definately shallow- so you dont want to be rolling much.


----------



## holley

Hey are you gals running this in a creek boat or play boat?

You know, it might be fun for us all to host(ess) a day on our home river next summer. We can pick a few days where we get together on a different river, and the local girls are the tour guides. Ladies days around the state! 

The FC girls would be psyched to show y'all the Poudre...anything from Upper Mishawaka down the canyon (well, maybe not the Filter Plant), and also the Middle Narrows. Lower Narrows is fun too, but we might need to invite some boys on that trip, cause I'd hate to have anyone follow my line.


----------



## WW Lush

There are a few different sections. They all depend on the level. The Dumont section can be run in either a play or creek boat- I was glad I had my creek boat at high water this year. The other sections it varies- mostly creek boat for upper CC and black rock. Lower clear creek is mostly a playboat run, but does get up to class 4-. 
Holly, I definately want to get up to FC to run the Poudre this year! I want to practice my boof- I here there is a good spot!
Tina


----------



## jenneral

*Whatever holley*

Whatever holley you pick great lines. Remember I'm usually behind you. You just can't stay within the lines :wink:


----------



## moshe

*CC & Poudre*

Hola ladies,
I too would be into some weekend jaunts over in ya'lls neck of the woods. Looking forward to spring!


----------

